# NIE address change



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi,I believe you have to change your address when you move on your NIE.
I recently moved my location in Spain to the Costa Tropical and was wondering if Motril police station can do this. Have updated my Padron okay. 
Any comments welcome


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

When you do your income taxes, the address is changed. I believe there is a fee associated with changing your address and having a new NIE card issued. The advice I was given by our attorney was don't worry and just have the address changed when you file your annual taxes. Just make sure your Padron is up to date since that is more of a priority than your address associated with your NIE.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Terence-Paul said:


> Hi,I believe you have to change your address when you move on your NIE.
> I recently moved my location in Spain to the Costa Tropical and was wondering if Motril police station can do this. Have updated my Padron okay.
> Any comments welcome


Do you mean NIE or your "residency registration" (green card)?

I don't think the address associated with just your NIE matters at all - could be anywhere in the world.



Phil Squares said:


> When you do your income taxes, the address is changed. I believe there is a fee associated with changing your address and having a new NIE card issued. The advice I was given by our attorney was don't worry and just have the address changed when you file your annual taxes. Just make sure your Padron is up to date since that is more of a priority than your address associated with your NIE.


There is no such thing as an NIE card!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Normally I would agree that there is really not much to gain by updating the address on your green certificate, but it is a legal requirement to do so.

More importantly is that when Brexit finally happens, the Spanish authorities will almost certainly try to contact you at the address where you are registered (Extranjería hold the address on your green cert as your contact address), so you could find that the communications might be missed if you are not collecting the mail from your old address, I changed mine recently for this reason.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Normally I would agree that there is really not much to gain by updating the address on your green certificate, but it is a legal requirement to do so.
> 
> More importantly is that when Brexit finally happens, the Spanish authorities will almost certainly try to contact you at the address where you are registered (Extranjería hold the address on your green cert as your contact address), so you could find that the communications might be missed if you are not collecting the mail from your old address, I changed mine recently for this reason.


Which just goes to show how crass the system is here in Spain!

We have to put our domicile address on the green certificate/card yet, as we live in the campo, we can NOT receive any mail there. We have a separate mail address which the authorities refuse to use on anything official!

As a consequence, we are continually having mail sent to us in the campo which we never receive - only found this out by asking where certain things were as a result of embargos etc.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I do wish people would stop using NIE ( white A4 paper) TIE, (residencia plasticised ID) and EU Citizen Registration ( green paper) as if they were the same thing and thus interchangeable. They are completely different documents 

Rant over !


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

oops, sorry but I meant the residency green card which includes my NIE. It has my last address on it and I always use it when asked for NIE as that number is on it. I apologise for confusion (A Senior moment) but will ask which police station can change the address. The last time I changed the address it was free at a police station in Alicante province.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

With the exception of a couple of offices one can only make the appointment online 

This should help :- 

TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE POLICE FOR NIE, E.U. Citizen registration, etc.

As you go through you will find links to the application forms and the payment, at any bank, form 

.• GO TO https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/ 

• PROVINCES AVAILABLE: CHOOSE the province where your are living/ staying 

• SECTIONS AVAILABLE IN PROVINCE: OPEN PAGE AND SELECT SECTION REQUIRED

NOTE there is now a special section for UK citizens which must be chosen that is “Polica-Certificada EU (Exclusivamente para Reina Unido)


ENTER THE DETAILS OF APPLICANT. if you have an NIE show that, if not then show your passport number 

• CHOOSE NATIONAL POLICE STATION FOR APPOINTMENT: The one that covers the area where you live 
Motivo o tipo de solicitud de la cita, show reason for requesting appointment

• CHOOSE AN APPOINTMENT, AND THEN CONFIRM. If the office you require us not shown that means there are no appointments available at the moment so please try again later 

• You must PRINT A COPY OF THE APPOINTMENT, and take it with you to the police station
You can find info here in english about completing the EX15. It is similar to an EX 18 so should help you understand what is required 

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...E 2018 - TRANSLATED NIE FORM 2018 - GUIDE.pdf


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Juan C, Many thanks for that and I will sort things when my wife returns. The only thing I noticed was again the Province section on many things does not show Granada. Could we put Malaga instead I wonder.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Terry. As I posted “ it must be the police office for the area where you are living/staying”

I just checked the web page and for me I see granada Maybe if you try again it will show
Good luck


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

*Nie etc*



Juan C said:


> Terry. As I posted “ it must be the police office for the area where you are living/staying”
> 
> I just checked the web page and for me I see granada Maybe if you try again it will show
> Good luck


Hi Juan, Big thank you for your assistance. Just looked again LOL NO Granada for me!!
Is it because I am IN Granada province already? I must admit though maybe my computer doesn't like seeing Granada as it happened with DHL last month, strange!!!
Maybe look on my older computer, silly huh.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It must show the province where you live, as that is required so that you can select the office for the area where you live for the appointment

I live in Malaga and if I need to make an appointment I must choose Malaga which is shown. 

The only province which I believe is not shown is Cadiz because, probably uniquely, in that is the only place where you can make the appointment over the counter. 

Sorry but I have no idea why you are having that problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Terence-Paul said:


> Hi Juan, Big thank you for your assistance. Just looked again LOL NO Granada for me!!
> Is it because I am IN Granada province already? I must admit though maybe my computer doesn't like seeing Granada as it happened with DHL last month, strange!!!
> Maybe look on my older computer, silly huh.


Does this link help?

https://www.mptfp.gob.es/portal/delegaciones_gobierno/delegaciones/andalucia/extranjeria.html


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

*NIE/Residence*



Juan C said:


> It must show the province where you live, as that is required so that you can select the office for the area where you live for the appointment
> 
> I live in Malaga and if I need to make an appointment I must choose Malaga which is shown.
> 
> ...


Juan, update....Put your link in different browser i.e. Windows 10 "Edge" and Granada is showing. Google chrome translates which is helpful until now huh.
We are getting there, technology huh


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

*NIE/Residency*



snikpoh said:


> Does this link help?
> 
> https://www.mptfp.gob.es/portal/delegaciones_gobierno/delegaciones/andalucia/extranjeria.html


Thank you, every little helps in a big way. LOL
Cheers


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> Which just goes to show how crass the system is here in Spain!
> 
> We have to put our domicile address on the green certificate/card yet, as we live in the campo, we can NOT receive any mail there. We have a separate mail address which the authorities refuse to use on anything official!
> 
> As a consequence, we are continually having mail sent to us in the campo which we never receive - only found this out by asking where certain things were as a result of embargos etc.


Set up a digital signature with the tax authorities either through your lawyer or if you are comfortable handling your own tax affairs through your own email. Official tax matters usually require a signature at your address so if you aren’t there correspondence would be returned hence embargo on your bank account!


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Has anyone recently tried to verify their online Spanish National lottery as required for 2020?
As it asks for a NIE card with photo (which when I joined I used my residency cards NIE number that was on it) i could not pass the identity procedure. I have emailed them for a solution as it's only to verify what they have already. Hopefully hear soon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Terence-Paul said:


> Has anyone recently tried to verify their online Spanish National lottery as required for 2020?
> As it asks for a NIE card with photo (which when I joined I used my residency cards NIE number that was on it) i could not pass the identity procedure. I have emailed them for a solution as it's only to verify what they have already. Hopefully hear soon


Online national lottery?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Terence-Paul said:


> Has anyone recently tried to verify their online Spanish National lottery as required for 2020?
> As it asks for a NIE card with photo (which when I joined I used my residency cards NIE number that was on it) i could not pass the identity procedure. I have emailed them for a solution as it's only to verify what they have already. Hopefully hear soon


I tried and it would not recognise my green residence certificate (new, credit card size, permanent resident certificate). I sent them an e-mail and they responded quickly and asked for a copy of my passport. I replied with this and received a prompt reply saying "your identity has been correctly confirmed."


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Your green certificate is not legal ID. It says so on it. 

NB The only legal ID a Brit has is their passport or a copy certified by the issuing authority (passport office) or U.K. consulate. Only the issuing authority can say for certain that the ‘original’ from which the copy was made, was a genuine document and not a forgery!

We of course know that in most non-legal instances a DL or similar is accepted


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Juan C said:


> Your green certificate is not legal ID. It says so on it.
> 
> NB The only legal ID a Brit has is their passport or a copy certified by the issuing authority (passport office) or U.K. consulate. Only the issuing authority can say for certain that the ‘original’ from which the copy was made, was a genuine document and not a forgery!
> 
> We of course know that in most non-legal instances a DL or similar is accepted


Agreed but unfortunately the State Lottery do not seem to know the difference between an NIE and a DNI. The e-mail they sent to everyone who plays the lottery online asked for a photographic copy of "both sides of your DNI/NIE." They gave a link to a clever little app for supplying the information requested but, of course, it wouldn't recognise an NIE! It wouldn't recognise a passport either!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Agreed but unfortunately the State Lottery do not seem to know the difference between an NIE and a DNI. The e-mail they sent to everyone who plays the lottery online asked for a photographic copy of "both sides of your DNI/NIE." They gave a link to a clever little app for supplying the information requested but, of course, it wouldn't recognise an NIE! It wouldn't recognise a passport either!


They (and you?) also don't know the difference between the NIE certificate (white A4 sheet) and the green residency card.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> They (and you?) also don't know the difference between the NIE certificate (white A4 sheet) and the green residency card.


Yes, I know the difference. I had a white A4 sheet giving me an NIE when I first moved to Spain 12 years ago and then, a few months later (after I bought my house) i registered with the foreigners' office and was given the green A4 sheet which also contains the NIE number. Last year I applied for permanent residence and was given a green, credit-card size double-sided document. As the lottery app was looking for a credit-card sized (and doubled-sided) document I assumed by NIE they meant the new residence card, but obviously not! I know that many people refer to the residency document as an NIE, because it contains the NIE number, so I tend to just accept it as such.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

The Skipper said:


> I tried and it would not recognise my green residence certificate (new, credit card size, permanent resident certificate). I sent them an e-mail and they responded quickly and asked for a copy of my passport. I replied with this and received a prompt reply saying "your identity has been correctly confirmed."


Thanks for that, I am hoping to get the same response as you and soon.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Online national lottery?


Hi,Yes online State run Lottery in Spain which covers Euro lottery and more.
https://www.loteriasyapuestas.es/en/centro-de-ayuda/como-se-juega/jugar-a-euromillones


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

The Skipper said:


> I tried and it would not recognise my green residence certificate (new, credit card size, permanent resident certificate). I sent them an e-mail and they responded quickly and asked for a copy of my passport. I replied with this and received a prompt reply saying "your identity has been correctly confirmed."


Hi, I am still waiting for a reply from the lottery people and its been awhile now. I sent them a message on the lottery page after signing in after reading the message they sent me about confirming identity on there. The email I sent was well over a week now and phoning them didn't work as my spanish is not up to speed.
May I ask you what email address you used successfully please?
cheers


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Terence-Paul said:


> Hi, I am still waiting for a reply from the lottery people and its been awhile now. I sent them a message on the lottery page after signing in after reading the message they sent me about confirming identity on there. The email I sent was well over a week now and phoning them didn't work as my spanish is not up to speed.
> May I ask you what email address you used successfully please?
> cheers



I am surprised! They responded promptly to my emails. Here are the contact details:

Centro de Atención a Usuarios

[email protected]

Teléfonos: 900 11 23 13 / 91 596 23 00

SELAE
Sociedad Estatal Loterías y Apuestas del Estado, S.M.E, S.A.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

The Skipper said:


> I am surprised! They responded promptly to my emails. Here are the contact details:
> 
> Centro de Atención a Usuarios
> 
> ...


Skipper, many thanks and that is the email address I correctly sent to ten days ago.
Maybe I should translate my message in spanish huh. I will try that


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Terence-Paul said:


> Skipper, many thanks and that is the email address I correctly sent to ten days ago.
> Maybe I should translate my message in spanish huh. I will try that


Ah, yes, I think it has to be in Spanish. All my communications were. Google translate should be able to help you.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

The Skipper said:


> Ah, yes, I think it has to be in Spanish. All my communications were. Google translate should be able to help you.


Thank you Skipper and I did send it ten minutes ago with the help of Google translate.
Let's see what happens this time ha ha
Many thanks for your quick reply my friend


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh well,still nothing back from the lottery people and it will be another week this Friday.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

:focus: 



Juan C said:


> With the exception of a couple of offices one can only make the appointment online
> 
> This should help :-
> 
> ...


I've been selecting various provinces on the step highlighted above and the procedure for making
an Online appointment can be different for each province and in the case of Asturias, there's
no sections available to select at all. 
Therefore I assume that no online appointment system is in place for this province and you just turn
up at the Foreigners Office in person to make an appointment.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

If no appointment comes up then it means there is none available at that time. You need to keep trying. Note You must go to the office which covers the area where you living, not just any one that is available


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> If no appointment comes up then it means there is none available at that time. You need to keep trying. Note You must go to the office which covers the area where you living, not just any one that is available


I've been playing around with this Appointment website for some time and
for Asturias it doesn't list any procedures for this province at all, its a
complete blank after selecting: Asturias and clicking Aceptar.

There are no messages to say that every single procedure that other provinces
enjoy are fully booked or unavailable at the present time, if what you say is the case.

Anyway I attach screen prints of what I see.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

NB. I said, “If no appointment comes up then it means there is none available at that time.” 

I did not say a message, any message, appears

PS I cannot read the images you attached but nothing changes what I posted


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> NB. I said, “If no appointment comes up then it means there is none available at that time.”
> 
> I did not say a message, any message, appears


Ok have it your own way but irrespective of which time in the day or day of the week or month of the year,
I try - the screen is the same - a complete blank for procedures in Asturias.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Normally I would agree that there is really not much to gain by updating the address on your green certificate, but it is a legal requirement to do so.
> 
> More importantly is that when Brexit finally happens, the Spanish authorities will almost certainly try to contact you at the address where you are registered (Extranjería hold the address on your green cert as your contact address), so you could find that the communications might be missed if you are not collecting the mail from your old address, I changed mine recently for this reason.


While having lunch with a couple Brits in Asturias, one of them moved apartments this
month and tried to get his green resident certificate changed to his new address at his
local foreigners office in Asturias.
Suffice to say even though Brexit isn't until the 31st January, they have stopped 
issuing 'Union' Green card residency certificates and ( from what he said ) have
stopped doing so for some time, going back to the original Brexit cutoff date
of the 29th March 2019.

Nevertheless he said you can still fill in a form with your new address at the
foreigners office and they will accept this together with the Padron Certificate
from the Municipal Council office of the area you have moved to, in order to
register your new address.


----------

